# DIY 125G Stand and Canopy



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

My dad just scored a 125 gallon tank with stand on craigslist.....however, he convinced my mom to put it in the upstairs foyer, on one condition....he needs to get an "acceptable" stand, not the kind you would buy at petco or any LFS....

He told me to get on here and ask if anyone has or knows of any good blueprints/sketchs/step-by-step sites or blogs for his stand and canopy. He is going to have his neighbor build the stand then my mom is goin to finish it with "a style suitable for the lviing room"...(whatever that means)....

So if anyone has a good link or any info on a DYI stand and canopy for a 125G tank, that'd be awesome!!

thanks,

Johnny


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

A suitable style means she's going to give it a beautiful, nicely colored stain finish! At least that's what it means to me.  There is a good DIY thread on stand & canopy here. I'll go look for it unless you found it already??


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

i`dug deep into the section and didn't see anything.....so if you can find it that'd be great

yeah I talked to my mom last week and she said that it had to have a stain to match the rest of the furniture....I told my dad just do it...it took me 25 years to get a 10G tank with her...if all she wants is a painted stand, suck it up...lol

thanks kymmie


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Found it:

http://www.fishforum.com/diy-aquarium/diy-55-gallon-tank-stand-240/

Now we need a DIY canopy. I bet we could talk onefish or SKAustin to draw one up if we can't find one.


----------



## buzz4520 (May 22, 2009)

http://www.garf.org/tank/buildstand.asp


here is a website with step by step instructions. all you have to do is put in the tank measurements and you'll be set for building you stand. hope this helps and good luck.


----------

